# painters toolbox



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

I have been looking for a better way to organize my stuff rather than carrying around a bunch of 5 gallon buckets.
thinking i might grab one of these. 
https://2in1painterstoolbox.com
what do you think?
What do you folks use to carry your tools around? I am also looking for a box that would keep the brushes submerged in water, haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

DittonWilson said:


> I have been looking for a better way to organize my stuff rather than carrying around a bunch of 5 gallon buckets.
> thinking i might grab one of these.
> https://2in1painterstoolbox.com
> what do you think?
> What do you folks use to carry your tools around? I am also looking for a box that would keep the brushes submerged in water, haven't found anything yet.


That toolbox might be worth $20 at most. The Husky line of Toolbox's at Home Depot are a great bargain. You can slide the brush handles in those pockets for storage. I keep them in the cardboard brush holder as well for protection.

I also like the $15 five gallon bucket wrap tool holder like this: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Bucket-Jockey-82079N14/205171909


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm forever in search of the ultimate toolbox for painters. Problem for me is, I have tools for all the other work I do such as drywall, light carpentry, paper hanging, so, I have a toolbox for each of those skill sets. I used to have a very nice duffle bag type container that was great for painting tools but I eventually wore the thing out.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

*OR*










:vs_cool::wink:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Husky 3 tiered rolling tool bag. 22", 18" and 15" bag. Lots of space and pockets and you can hang your respirator, caulking gun, hat or coat from the handle when its extended up.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've been a fan of these ( various sizes) for years, but now I have a full on work van, so I need to reevaluate..... https://www.zoro.com/stanley-rolling-tool-box-22-316-w-x-37-12-d-037025h/i/G2464271/


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Woodco said:


> I've been a fan of these ( various sizes) for years, but now I have a full on work van, so I need to reevaluate..... https://www.zoro.com/stanley-rolling-tool-box-22-316-w-x-37-12-d-037025h/i/G2464271/



I have several. Those worked good in theory, but they take too much space up in the trailer or truck. 



I've switched everyone to try and be more mobile with their tools. Backpacks seem to work great for the majority of the tools and portability.


----------



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

link i shared looks pretty flimsy compared to the rolling bags.


----------



## slotmchne (7 mo ago)

The wood box is actually outstanding I now have 2 it is perfect for everything needed for the day I have one for my spray accessories and one for brushes and skins etc my only issue is the height of the brush holder is 2 inches short to fit contractor size brushes so I simply added to new wood panels and put the metal rods 2 inches higher my boxes are used by 20 guys and have not yet broke they also make great surface for pin up girl stickers


----------

